# Programming remote to Python 871XP



## keith48 (May 2, 2012)

I got a new remote after my last one bit the dust. I followed the programming instructions which said to open a door, turn ignition on, press and release the valet switch one time then hold it in to program the remote. When I do that, the doors unlock and the engine starts up as though I had done it remotely (in other words, with no key in the ignition). I took it to a Python dealer almost an hour away to have it programmed. We was stumped and wanted me to come back to connect it to a Bitwriter. He didn't want to then because they were closing in 15 minutes (yeah, I know. Great service).

So I purchased a Bitwriter on eBay myself. The programming is not locked as he thought it might be. I even ZAPped the system to reset it and still the valet switch only remote starts the truck. Any suggestions?

In case it's needed - this is on a 2002 Suburban 1500 4x4. Thanks in advance!


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

never heard of this. here take a read here:
Manual


----------



## keith48 (May 2, 2012)

lcurle said:


> never heard of this. here take a read here:
> Manual


I read it the other day and saw nothing about this problem in there. I haven't seen any other folks asking about it after searching Google the last couple of days. I'm hoping someone that knows way more than me has heard of this before and knows how to fix it. Thanks for the link.


----------



## keith48 (May 2, 2012)

Also, I am not getting any confirmation chirps when attempting to program. When I ZAP'd it, it did. But hasn't with any attempts at using the valet button to program a remote.


----------



## keith48 (May 2, 2012)

Anyone else have an idea?


----------



## stanedwards (Jul 27, 2014)

How were you able to resolve your problem. I have Python 871XP alarm and need to add an additional remote, however, using the Valet button does not enter into the programming mode (there is no chip). The car alarm just ignores the Valet button combination.

Any help would be appreciated

Thanks
Stan


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

stanedwards said:


> How were you able to resolve your problem. I have Python 871XP alarm and need to add an additional remote, however, using the Valet button does not enter into the programming mode (there is no chip). The car alarm just ignores the Valet button combination.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated
> 
> ...


 Read the instruction carefully, your not doing it right. I have never seen a valet not work, do as the instructions say to do...............


----------

